# Removing Morrow sprocket



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I've searched through the posts and visited the Sheldon Brown link but didn't really see a definitive answer on how to remove the sprocket. I've tried moving the locknut both clockwise and counter cw with no luck? I need to get the one inch pitch off and find a really nice half inch pitch to go on. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

If I remember correctly, the lock nut is left hand threaded. I find it easiest to take it off if you leave the hub together and put the wheel in an axle vise with the sprocket end up. Turn the locknut clockwise than use a chain whip then turn the sprocket counter clockwise. I have converted one of my Hozan chain whips to 1" pitch for this purpose. Morrow also made a tool which is a big hook for removing the sprocket. I have one of those also.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2013)

Where's John, we need a 1" pitch chain whip...


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

If you don't have a chain whip, remove the lock nut then put the wheel back into a bike, stand over the bike, push down on a pedal like you are applying the brake and it should spin free.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 22, 2013)

I removed a severely sharktoothed cog by gripping the driver in a vice with a couple pieces of plywood to pad the jaws. Gotta clamp it down REALLY tight.
You can maybe bust the lockring (left hand thread) loose with a punch if you don't have the proper wrench. 

After I got the lockring off I beat the crap out of the cog teeth (right hand thread) until it came loose. I did soak the whole thing with a little penetrating oil beforehand.

This is a last resort of course, and chances are, you'll ruin the cog (I did, but it was junk anyway).


----------



## tailhole (Apr 22, 2013)

*I gave up*

I've tried (unsuccessfully) to remove these several times with vices, clamps, cursing, etc.  I eventually just set up another driver, cog & ring from parts and now I just take that whole assembly out and replace it with a new used set.  I have a range of cog sizes set up on the shelf now and can switch them out in a few minutes.  It's kind of a quitter's victory I guess, but it works for me.


----------

